# 2020 Victorian Autumn Case Swap



## Nullnvoid (14/3/20)

Obviously I can only say so much, but on the other site being organised is the biannual Victorian Case Swap. It has been suggested that we mention it over here incase incase it gets some interest over here.

The dates are the 17th-19th April
Location is Somers, Victoria (down near Hastings).

If you don't know what I am talking about, basically it's a beer weekend. Primarily years ago it started as a case swap where on one day, 24 budding brewers would bring 24 beers and take home 24 different beers. Now it's evolved that we also brew 750-1000 litres of beer on a cobbled together system and everyone has the opportunity to take home a cube of beer (BYO cube). Some years we even make two batches of beer. These days it generally starts on a Friday afternoon milling grain and then the main brew happens on Saturday. Saturday afternoon we generally have a oh shit moment where it's been determined we are all drunk enough to do the swap. There is always plenty of room to stay, because there is always plenty of kegs of beer that need to be drunk. You can come for an hour, you can come for a day, you can stay all weekend, it's a great weekend.

Also I forgot the food aspect. For a nominal fee, ~$30-40, you get fed all weekend, breakfast, lunch, dinner and everything in between. We even have that fancy vegan rubbish people go on about  

Anyway, if you have any questions, ask.

If you want to sign up to the swap or cube list, then you will have to go to the other place.

**ADMIN** Please don't ban me. I need this account as it has many messages I need. I'm just trying to do right by the brewing community, so if necessary, just delete this post. Thank you.


----------



## JB (14/3/20)

Yep, I reckon NullnVoid has nailed it. I've been attending these Vic brew swaps over several years & they are so much fun. The best bit is catching up with other brewers who love talking about brewing beer, etc as much as me. I'd have to say I've probably learned most about brewing from chatting to brewers of all different levels at these weekends. A number of previous attendees have gone onto open breweries, craft beer bars, etc. The food is always brilliant, the array of beers are always amazing, lotsa laughs & the variation of swaps beers is pretty good too. Cheers.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/3/20)

I can concur. Its all good. Build a bridge? Its all good. 
and the beers, and the foods, and the current knowledge and experience shared enthusiasm.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/3/20)

@JB you were correct in that latest name of the next swap brew (in 30 days!)
No matter what style it is its going to be named the Corona Brew. 
Or the Covit 19 whatever but that's harder to say doesn't roll off the tongue as well.
So even if its a Russian Imperial Stout. Inevitably its still going to get the tag of The Corona Brew.


----------



## JB (19/3/20)

Hey @Danscraftbeer I'm not overly keen on sullying the good name of my smoked porter recipe! Maybe we should change to a pale lager to suit to name


----------

